# BD's Pre Holiday Smoked Turkey.  A Foamheart Request



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

My Good Friend, Creole Cooking Mentor, Arm Chair Quarter Back, Internet Chum  and our Resident Coon Azz,  Kevin has been prodding me to smoke and post a bird to start up the holiday season. Yes... The Season will be here before you know. Just walk into your favorite home improvement store and count the inflatable yard Santa's if you don't believe me.

*So it is at Foamhearts request I humbly post the following.*  

Disclaimer

The opinion and methods of this smoke may not reflect those of this site.

Your results may vary.

If you are allergic to turkey stop eating turkey.

Your milage may vary.

Turkey contains bones which can become lodged in your throat causing shortness of breath and blue facial skin tone. Seek medical attention immediately. 

Turkey in the rear view mirror may be closer than they appear. 

Step One. Obtain a Turkey. Preferably the one thats been pooping on the front sidewalk all summer.













IMG_2316.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 13, 2016






OR go to your local market.... We picked up a fresh turkey at the local store.  This one is a modest 13 pounds. I prefer to smoke turkeys that are under the 15 pound range.  I don't not brine my birds. I choose to inject them. Why? Because I'm lazy, and I get great results without the mess and fuss. 

The night before you smoke:

The first step is to insert your fingers between the breast meat and skin. Be cautious and go slowly to avoid ripping the skin. Insert pats of butter between skin and breast meat. 













PA180005.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






Okay... Here is the deal. I know it looks weird.  And you may not have ever heard of this... But trust me...  

We are going to stuff the cavity with cut up orange, lime, lemon and apple. The fruit will help keep the bird moist and add great flavor. 

And while very few do this, it is a mandatory step for all my birds. 













PA180006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






Dust the inside of the cavity with seasoning (more on that in a bit) and firmly pack the fruit inside.  At this point some are compelled to rub olive oil on the skin. If you are using an electric low heat smoker such as an MES do not do that. Oiling the skin and then cooking on these type units contribute to a rubbery texture. 

Unlike my Rubs for pork and beef, the seasoning I use for turkey is easy off the shelf items Rotisserie Chicken Seasoning and a light dusting of Creole Seasoning. 

Wrap it in plastic wrap and into the refrigerator over night. 













PA180007.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






 The next morning take the turkey out of the refrigerator for final preparation. Turn on / start a fire and get the smoker up to 230 degrees. 

I'm going to inject this turkey with Butcher Bird Booster. I'm a big fan of their brisket and bird injection powders. About 2 cups of injection will cover the 12 to 15 pound turkey. 













PA190008.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






Lighting up about a half of a tray on Amazing dust in my smoke generator. (Pit Master Choice Blend)  Half a tray full.. You don't need a lot of smoke for poultry. In my opinion. 













PA190009.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






 With the smoker at 230 degrees we put the bird on the grate. Insert the temp probe  into the breast.  

*We are going to smoke this bird until the internal temperature at the breast is 165 degrees. Pay close attention to this. It means the difference between a undercooked and potentially dangerous bird and one that is too dry.  Make 165 degrees internal temp your absolute number. *













PA190011.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






Take a peek at 3 hours into the smoke. The bird is turning a nice golden brown 













PA190012.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






I'll be back with more as we go along. 

b


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been trying to do a practice run for thanksgiving. 

The only time I've stuuf a bird with fruit is when I do Char siu duck and then I put oranges and ginger with the chatr siu rub in the cavity.

I'll be watching! Looking great so far...


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 19, 2014)

Lookin good b.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2014)

Gonna be a Tasty bird!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Gonna be a Tasty bird!










Looks Great Already, BD!!!

Be Back!







Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes , it looks good already  , I gonna sip my 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and watch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Good going ,Brother....

Later


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

The breast temp is now 165 degrees. Cooking time for this 13 pound bird took 7 hours at 230 degrees.  Time to take the bird off the grate. Now I ask ya... Is that a nice looking bird? 













PA190001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


















PA190002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






I cover the bird with foil and let it loaf on the counter for about 45 minutes to an hour.  This lets the juices redistribute into the meat. 













PA190003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 19, 2014)

Damn!  That's a bird worthy of a Good Housekeeping Magazine picture!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 19, 2014)

How long did it cook? I'm gonna be doing this soon...


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> How long did it cook? I'm gonna be doing this soon...


It took 7 hours at 230 degrees. Thanks! b


c farmer said:


> Lookin good b.


Thank you Adam. 


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Gonna be a Tasty bird!


Howdy Case. Thanks for swinging by and thank you!


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Already, BD!!!
> 
> Be Back!
> 
> ...


Howdy Bear!  Hope all is good. I've gotten off the pellets and started burning dust. Lights quick and stays lit! Bought it by accident and glad I did. Thank you! b


oldschoolbbq said:


> Yes , it looks good already  , I gonna sip my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Texas howdy Stan.  Thank you. b


tjs231 said:


> Damn! That's a bird worthy of a Good Housekeeping Magazine picture!


(Blushing) Thank you. .Nothin to it the way we do it!


----------



## seenred (Oct 19, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Disclaimer
> 
> The opinion and methods of this smoke may not reflect those of this site.
> 
> ...


This cracked me up...smart to include the CYA disclaimer...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job B! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Red


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 19, 2014)

Great looking bird and your advice/technique greatly appreciated. Missed a chance at shooting a turkey today but maybe tomorrow. Love to have one to practice with. Yummy !


----------



## foamheart (Oct 19, 2014)

Thats a good looking bird! Guess you have not lost your touch. Gonna be too cold soon to use that pool much this year, need to get all the mileage ya can now.

Waiting on the Bear shot..........


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

I like to cut into the leg joint to test doneness and to see how juicy the bird is.  As you can see... Well. You can see. 













PA190001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






I like to fillet the breast meat from the caracas and then slice.  Makes for a nicer slice. 













PA190004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






White or dark meat? 













PA190006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014






All the meat is well prepared and juicy. I just hate a dry bird. 

And thats how I do it folks. I hope it helps with your upcoming holidays plans. It's dinner time, so if you will please excuse me.. b


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

Complements of slaw, baked beans and a light barbecue sauce. Corn muffin sticks. 













PA190001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Thats a good looking bird! Guess you have not lost your touch. Gonna be too cold soon to use that pool much this year, need to get all the mileage ya can now.
> 
> Waiting on the Bear shot..........


It's about time you showed up!  LOL  The hot tub works year round... ;)


----------



## b-one (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great and juicy!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

smoked alaskan said:


> Great looking bird and your advice/technique greatly appreciated. Missed a chance at shooting a turkey today but maybe tomorrow. Love to have one to practice with. Yummy !


Thank you sir! b


----------



## foamheart (Oct 19, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> PA190001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a delicious lookin meal my friend...... Great job!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> This cracked me up...smart to include the CYA disclaimer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the points Red. Thanks for swinging by my friend!

Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Thats a delicious lookin meal my friend...... Great job!


Nothin to it. Enjoy my friend.  Hope you're feeling better soon.  b


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks awesome Thumbs Up


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2014)

Very good looking Bird there BD. And a marvelous looking plate . After 7hrs. , I know it will have a nice smoky flavor ,Yummo
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't you love it when things go good... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Dang , wish I was close enough to stop by , a meal like that makes me tummy rumble for more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Thanks for the view , and have fun .

Stan  . . .


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks awesome


Hey Brian.  Thanks for seining by brother! b


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Very good looking Bird there BD. And a marvelous looking plate . After 7hrs. , I know it will have a nice smoky flavor ,Yummo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan. Every now and then it all comes together and makes something special. We will if we can replicate it next month!

I appreciate the points buddy!

b


----------



## disco (Oct 19, 2014)

I am impressed. What a great looking bird and plate. I bow to the master.

Disco


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

Disco said:


> I am impressed. What a great looking bird and plate. I bow to the master.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco. Hope all is well up there! b


----------



## brooksy (Oct 20, 2014)

Great looking bird B!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2014)

That Bird looks Perfect !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I'd be really proud of that Plate!!!--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Thread, BD!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 20, 2014)

I have done one turkey, it was one of my worst failures in the MES. You have inspired me to try this again really soon!

That is a beautiful looking plate!

Dick


----------



## disco (Oct 20, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Thank you Disco. Hope all is well up there! b


Har. Life is so good I am having my medication checked.

Disco


----------



## econbassman (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice bird!

I saw _Emeril Lagasse  _Slice up a bird with the "take the breast off, then slice it technique" and was "DUH!!!" that makes total sense. Sure beat slice it off the carcass one slice at a time.


----------



## kesmc27 (Oct 20, 2014)

Oooooh Weee that is some mighty fine looking bird there!

Steve


----------



## foamheart (Oct 20, 2014)

Disco said:


> Har. Life is so good I am having my medication checked.
> 
> Disco


Switching from the summer to the fall wines?


----------



## disco (Oct 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Switching from the summer to the fall wines?


Yep, and increasing the dosage.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

Disco said:


> Yep, and increasing the dosage.


Ha! I had no idea there was a sessional wine. Kind of like Sam Adams right?  LOL


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Oct 21, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> I like to cut into the leg joint to test doneness and to see how juicy the bird is.  As you can see... Well. You can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those pics are awesome.  Great job!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 23, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Those pics are awesome. Great job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## aceoky (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2014)

Aceoky said:


> Awesome job!
> 
> b


Thank so much!  And thank you for the points! b


----------



## aceoky (Nov 11, 2014)

You sir are very welcome thanks for sharing!


----------



## ducker tut (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks BD. I'm providing the turkey for our family's Thanksgiving this year. (Wife's idea)  looks like a perfect recipe for this rookie to steal, uh him I mean use.:yahoo:
I'll let you know if the family throws compliments or stones! :drool 
Thanks again


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Ducker Tut said:


> Thanks BD. I'm providing the turkey for our family's Thanksgiving this year. (Wife's idea) looks like a perfect recipe for this rookie to steal, uh him I mean use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to steal. It's posted here for the taking Ducker!  Good luck with your smoke. Pay close attention to the internal temp of the bird.  I know you can do it!

And welcome to the forum! We are happy to have ya. 

Brian


----------



## bass (Nov 16, 2014)

BD that looks like a fine bird you have done there my friend.  I spend a fair amount of time working in TX this year south of Houston in the Pasadena / La Porte area.   Had some pretty good meals down there and this reminds me of some of them.  

Do you have a ballpark time per pound scale at a given temperature?  I skimmed through this thread and I know that 165 is the magic number, and I generally run 2 thermocouples plus the lid thermometer on my WSM smoker.   One thermocouple I mount on a jig a few inches below the cooking grate and one in the meat.  I'm new at the whole smoker thing mysef but have a 19 lb bird in the freezer that I'm looking to do next weekend.   (Cant seem to get the wife to buy them any smaller - and its not going to go to waste).   

thanks much

Jeff


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2014)

bass said:


> BD that looks like a fine bird you have done there my friend.  I spend a fair amount of time working in TX this year south of Houston in the Pasadena / La Porte area.   Had some pretty good meals down there and this reminds me of some of them.
> 
> Do you have a ballpark time per pound scale at a given temperature?  I skimmed through this thread and I know that 165 is the magic number, and I generally run 2 thermocouples plus the lid thermometer on my WSM smoker.   One thermocouple I mount on a jig a few inches below the cooking grate and one in the meat.  I'm new at the whole smoker thing mysef but have a 19 lb bird in the freezer that I'm looking to do next weekend.   (Cant seem to get the wife to buy them any smaller - and its not going to go to waste).
> 
> ...


Howdy Bass.  Thanks for the kind words. 

At a smoker temp of 250 you'd plan on about 30 minutes a pound for your bird. Maybe a little less.. Maybe a little more.... depending on the how well the smoker temp is regulated....  outside temp...  So at 19 pounds I'd plan on starting the bird 9 hours before planned dinner time. That will allow some time to take it off the fire and let it sit to get all those good turkey juices distributed around the meat.  Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Any method for injecting or just go to town on it?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 19, 2014)

I try to keep my injections about an inch apart on the breast area.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 19, 2014)

Why don't ya show a picture of that sexy injection gun you got......... Makes the women swoon!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Why don't ya show a picture of that sexy injection gun you got......... Makes the women swoon!


Women swoon ? Me? You got the wrong fella Goldie. I made a woman dizzy once. But that was mostly due to a bad oyster... 













28147157_Curly_Howard_three_stooges_23436892_298_3



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 26, 2014






Here ya go...  The Injector...  30 bucks at any farm store where they sell vet supplies!













P3150007.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 15, 2014


----------



## millerspal (Nov 22, 2014)

When you are letting it rest, are you letting it rest breast side up or breast side down? I read (somewhere) that letting it rest breast side down keeps the juices in the breast meat. Although you injected your bird, vs. brining, so the juice may escape being upside down. I may have answered my own question...


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 22, 2014)

Millerspal said:


> When you are letting it rest, are you letting it rest breast side up or breast side down? I read (somewhere) that letting it rest breast side down keeps the juices in the breast meat. Although you injected your bird, vs. brining, so the juice may escape being upside down. I may have answered my own question...


Howdy Miller. Thanks for the question. I've actually tried resting turkey or as mom would say "loaf" with breast up and down.  I can't tell a difference one way or another. So I rest it just like it came off the grate.. UP. 

Good luck .  And remember to cook the bird until the breast internal temp is 165 degrees. Too low and the bird will be under cooked and potentially dangerous to eat.  Cooking much higher than 165 the meat tends to dry out.  So keep an eye on it as you get close to the right temp. 

We'll be watching. B


----------



## migraine (Nov 26, 2014)

The only time I've stuff a bird with fruit is when I do Char siu duck and then I put oranges and ginger with the chatr siu rub in the cavity.

bells just went off in my head and now my stomach is grumbling...

would be so kind as to share your recipe and technique?

thanks,

brian


----------



## smokinmilkman (Nov 26, 2014)

What kinda wood did you use


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 26, 2014)

smokinmilkman said:


> What kinda wood did you use


Howdy milk man. I use hickory for most all of my smokes. Sometimes use a blend. However, pecan or apple work very well. I'd stay away from mesquite. 

Hope that helps. b


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 26, 2014)

migraine said:


> The only time I've stuff a bird with fruit is when I do Char siu duck and then I put oranges and ginger with the chatr siu rub in the cavity.
> 
> bells just went off in my head and now my stomach is grumbling...
> would be so kind as to share your recipe and technique?
> ...



I noh how to do that! Did it for years professionally...


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2015)

I thought I'd give this a bump for next weeks smokes!  LOL  

b


----------



## eth555 (Nov 20, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> I thought I'd give this a bump for next weeks smokes!  LOL
> 
> b


Awesome, just what I was looking for!  Reading up on smoking my first bird, hope the weather cooperates next week!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2015)

eth555 said:


> Awesome, just what I was looking for!  Reading up on smoking my first bird, hope the weather cooperates next week!


Enjoy! 555


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 26, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> The breast temp is now 165 degrees. Cooking time for this 13 pound bird took 7 hours at 230 degrees.  Time to take the bird off the grate. Now I ask ya... Is that I nice looking bird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm frying one and smoking one on Sunday and I am completely stealing your idea. I'm going to use a honey, garlic injection but I love the idea of the fruit. Thanks :-)


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 26, 2015)

It's your for the taking my friend. Enjoy!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'll post some QView on Sunday, I'd love to get that same color, did you tent it at all during the smoke? I'm using my CharGrill propane with apple chips and it holds nice at 250 so I'm thinking 6 hours for a 13lb bird.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 26, 2015)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> I'll post some QView on Sunday, I'd love to get that same color, did you tent it at all during the smoke? I'm using my CharGrill propane with apple chips and it holds nice at 250 so I'm thinking 6 hours for a 13lb bird.



No foil tent while cooking.   After the breast reaches 165 take it off the grate and put it on the kitchen counter with a foil tent. Let it rest there for about 30 minutes


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 28, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> No foil tent while cooking.   After the breast reaches 165 take it off the grate and put it on the kitchen counter with a foil tent. Let it rest there for about 30 minutes















image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 28, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 28, 2015





Lovin the fruit idea BD. Brined overnight, injected with honey garlic and sittin in the fridge till morning. Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 28, 2015)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!  Keep us posted on the finished bird! Take your time and remember 165.  Looking forward to the next photos. Brian


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 29, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 29, 2015






Birds in. Hoping for a 2:00 finish so it can sit while I deep fry the other one.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking good.  I use to own one of those smokers. They work great. Keep us posted brother.  This has the beginning of being a great one!

Brian


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 29, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Looking good.  I use to own one of those smokers. They work great. Keep us posted brother.  This has the beginning of being a great one!
> Brian
> :points:


Thanks. I found the smoker on sale, this is the 4th smoke and so far everything's been good.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 29, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 29, 2015





Bout 3-1/2 hours in, you can never have too many legs :biggrin:. I'll check the bird in about 40 mins to make sure it's at 140.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.  The color is really coming out. AND you just can't beat extra drumsticks.  Remember to pull that bird when the internal brest temp hits 165 degrees .  Then set it on the counter covered with a sheet of foil for about 30 minutes.  It will be nice and juicy .  You're on your way to being the backyard hero today!  b


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 29, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Looks great.  The color is really coming out. AND you just can't beat extra drumsticks.  Remember to pull that bird when the internal brest temp hits 165 degrees .  Then set it on the counter covered with a sheet of foil for about 30 minutes.  It will be nice and juicy .  You're on your way to being the backyard hero today!  b


Lol thanks BD, that still remains to be seen but so far, so good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry to be super late Brian, not sure how I missed this but sure a nice thread & had to be tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 29, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 29, 2015





 just off the smoker, sitting on the counter waiting for the fried bird. Loving the color so far.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 29, 2015)

Can't believe I missed this one, BD. Very pretty bird!
I like the fruit in the cavity. I've been trying to get the Mrs. to put something in that cavity for a few years now ( We still do it in the oven. It's her time to shine ), anything, I'ts just meant for filling! She relented this year and filled it with dressing. After all was said and done, she declared it was the best dressing she'd ever made. (Sigh..). Next year I'm pushing for fruit!!
Points!
Dan


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> Can't believe I missed this one, BD. Very pretty bird!
> I like the fruit in the cavity. I've been trying to get the Mrs. to put something in that cavity for a few years now ( We still do it in the oven. It's her time to shine ), anything, I'ts just meant for filling! She relented this year and filled it with dressing. After all was said and done, she declared it was the best dressing she'd ever made. (Sigh..). Next year I'm pushing for fruit!!
> Points!
> Dan


Howdy Dan

This is actually an old post that was bumped up for the Thanksgiving holiday.  Lots of folks ask how to do one on a Masterbuilt. So I bumped this one up.  Thank you my friend!

Brian


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 29, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Looks great!
> :points:















image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 29, 2015





This is the smoked bird.












image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 29, 2015





This is the fried one












image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Nov 29, 2015






All the cut meat was from the smoker. Thanks so much to DB for giving me the idea to use the fruit, the bird was really juicy and I think the fruit had a good bit to do with that.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice job! b


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 30, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice job! b


Thanks, and thanks for your help. Thumbs Up


----------



## jakester (Oct 24, 2016)

This will be good for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice job! b


jakester said:


> This will be good for Thanksgiving.


Thanks Jake!

I'd forgotten about this post.  Thanks!  We get a hundred requests from folks the day before Thanksgiving looking for help with smoking a bird.   Last yearmwe had so many it was like answering the Butterball Hot Line!  LOL b


----------



## jakester (Oct 24, 2016)

I know if you want a good Turkey, you better start planning ahead of time.


----------



## unwantedsn (Oct 31, 2016)

Where can I find the Packers Bird Booster?


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 31, 2016)

unwantedsn said:


> Where can I find the Packers Bird Booster?


Here you go


----------



## whistech (Nov 2, 2016)

Brian, first off, thank you for your detailed instructions on smoking a turkey.     It looks absolutely delicious and it's something I am going to try.    Thank again, Arlie


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for this thread and for renewing it to current time.  After a successful summer of smoking my wife wants a smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.  Who am I to disagree??  LOL  So I began looking about a week or two ago as to how to do it.  I love your technique and look forward to smoking our bird.

I do have just one question which I may already know the answer to but just need confirmed.  I'm using an original New Braunfels offset smoker.  One thing that I've pulled my hair out about, but then learned wasn't necessary, is that you just smoke at whatever temp your smoker is comfortable holding.  I used to stress over my temps being around 275-300 but not anymore and now smoking has become so much more fun.  So I guess my question would be, even if my temps are in the 275-300 range, it doesn't matter as long as the IT is 165, correct?

Thanks again, Points!

Chad


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 4, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Thank you very much for this thread and for renewing it to current time.  After a successful summer of smoking my wife wants a smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.  Who am I to disagree??  LOL  So I began looking about a week or two ago as to how to do it.  I love your technique and look forward to smoking our bird.
> 
> I do have just one question which I may already know the answer to but just need confirmed.  I'm using an original New Braunfels offset smoker.  One thing that I've pulled my hair out about, but then learned wasn't necessary, is that you just smoke at whatever temp your smoker is comfortable holding.  I used to stress over my temps being around 275-300 but not anymore and now smoking has become so much more fun.  So I guess my question would be, even if my temps are in the 275-300 range, it doesn't matter as long as the IT is 165, correct?
> 
> ...


My pleasure Big1.

...Lucky guy with a wife requesting you smoke a turkey for the holidays.  AND lucky guy again for owning an original New Braunfels unit.  They don't make em like that anymore since the company was bought. My wife make the best oven turkey in the world. Still, we like to give everyone some varitety so a smoked bird is served as well as the traditional stuffed / cranberry / punkinpie kind.

First let me say I am happy you're not stressing too much over temp swings of your unit. And it been my experience that you're correct in that every smoker has a sweet spot. You'll get better operating the NB and it will settle down. After all, It's not admired by so many folks because it was difficult to cook on. Right?

I've got a big custom unit on wheels. It's a wonderful smoker but it gets a bit "waspy" if you ignore it! It demands my attention. And I love it because it does. 

Okay... Back to birds and such. 

*You've got the right idea... If you cook that bird at 275-300 it will be just fine so long as you don't allow the IT at the breast to go too much over 165 degrees. In fact there are many fo our friends here that cook their birds at 300.  AND They all look like they turn out great!*

Take away points:

Have a good meat thermometer when dealing with poultry. I like the Maverick units and own a few. 
Watch your IT like a hawk. Don't go over 165 at the breast.
A little smoke goes a long way with turkey. Use charcoal for heat and add just a few wood chunks. Use the wood you like. Cherry makes a better mahogany color. 
After the breast hits 165. Cover the bird with foil and let it loaf on the counter for 1 hour. ( Sounds silly but an important part of the cooking)
Lastly... Before you carve your bird, parade it around the house so all can admire. Few smoked critters are as impressive to look at than a properly smoked gobbler. 

Please take time to post your smoke!

Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 4, 2016)

whistech said:


> Brian, first off, thank you for your detailed instructions on smoking a turkey.     It looks absolutely delicious and it's something I am going to try.    Thank again, Arlie


My pleasure Arlie!  Thank you for the kind words

B


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks BD, I will heed your advice. The only thing that is different is the fact that I don't use charcoal, I use oak and maple for heat and cherry, etc... for smoke.

Chad


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 8, 2016)

whistech said:


> Brian, first off, thank you for your detailed instructions on smoking a turkey.     It looks absolutely delicious and it's something I am going to try.    Thank again, Arlie


Just my 2 cents, I tried Brian's recipe last year and it is awesome. Stuffing the cavity with the fruit makes all the difference in the world. I plan on doing it the exact same way this year.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Just my 2 cents, I tried Brian's recipe last year and it is awesome. Stuffing the cavity with the fruit makes all the difference in the world. I plan on doing it the exact same way this year.


Thank you sir. Another convert! b


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 8, 2016)

Before I noticed the picture close enough, I removed the plastic clip that is on the leg end that allows you to lift, and it holds legs together.
With it removed, should I use twine to tie the legs back together, or just leave them be?

Also, its in a brine now, will using your Packers Bird Booster that I have on hand for injection tomorrow be too much combined with the brine?

Will be doing my test Turkey tomorrow, as its already resting in fridge and prepped.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2016)

DoneGotFat said:


> Before I noticed the picture close enough, I removed the plastic clip that is on the leg end that allows you to lift, and it holds legs together.
> With it removed, should I use twine to tie the legs back together, or just leave them be?
> 
> Also, its in a brine now, will using your Packers Bird Booster that I have on hand for injection tomorrow be too much combined with the brine?
> ...


For aesthetics tie the drumsticks ... What the heck.  The injection and brine should work together  just fine. Good luck! b


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 8, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> For aesthetics tie the drumsticks ... What the heck.  The injection and brine should work together  just fine. Good luck! b


Thanks for your reply, I will tie them then, and as planned still do an injection with the Packers Bird Booster I picked up from Amazon


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 10, 2016)

This is a legitimate question.  When we smoke ribs or butts we hose them down every hour with apple juice.  It adds to the flavor as well as the really nice bark on the meat.  Do you spray the turkey with anything during the smoking time?  I'm wondering what apple juice would do for the flavor as well as possibly producing a nice skin/bark.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> This is a legitimate question.  When we smoke ribs or butts we hose them down every hour with apple juice.  It adds to the flavor as well as the really nice bark on the meat.  Do you spray the turkey with anything during the smoking time?  I'm wondering what apple juice would do for the flavor as well as possibly producing a nice skin/bark.


Howdy BigUn.  

Well... To be honest I've never tried to get bark on poultry. Doesn't make it wrong. Just haven't done it. Tastes are different. For ME, I would have to say I would'nt recommend it.

But might be worth a try one day.

One suggestion I'd make is not to experiment too much for the family holiday feast.   Be straight forward on the meal prep for that time.  Later, when you don't have a house full of family its safer to experiment. If it goes bad then you're left to eat it. If it goes great, then remember the recipe and technique for the next holiday!

To answer your question, YES I baste my turkey with butter mixed with poultry seasoning about 2 times during the smoke. HOWEVER. I do this only during thin blue smoke. Heavy smoke would stick to the butter like glue and cause a bitter taste. 

Hope that helps.  Please post your smoke!

Brian


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Brian, I appreciate it. I just didn't know if it would create a nice crisy, flavorful skin. But you do mop it with something, that's what I was wondering about.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 11, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Thanks Brian, I appreciate it. I just didn't know if it would create a nice crisy, flavorful skin. But you do mop it with something, that's what I was wondering about.


No charge my friend.  I often read and get asked if my turkey has a crispy skin. Properly cook the skin has about the same texture as an oven roasted bird. So its not what I'd consider crispy.

 If you're wanting a real crispy skin gobbler I'd suggest a turkey fryer. They do the best job for that.  ...but thats for another thread I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck!

B


----------



## antelope1027 (Nov 14, 2016)

Question about time and temp. I got to do a 12 pound bird for the holiday and needs to be done at noon so time is a concern for me. Im wanting to start at around 5 am but if the bird gets gone early can i pack in cooler to let rest? Everywhere I look says to foil tent on counter. I'm just thinking of how to store bird if done to early. I got a mes 30 and what temp to run it at so its done on time? Also I cant get that injection without ordering it, any other suggestions I live in NE Ohio I have cabelas and gander mountain any suggestions of a injection i can buy locally.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2016)

antelope1027 said:


> Question about time and temp. I got to do a 12 pound bird for the holiday and needs to be done at noon so time is a concern for me. Im wanting to start at around 5 am but if the bird gets gone early can i pack in cooler to let rest? Everywhere I look says to foil tent on counter. I'm just thinking of how to store bird if done to early. I got a mes 30 and what temp to run it at so its done on time? Also I cant get that injection without ordering it, any other suggestions I live in NE Ohio I have cabelas and gander mountain any suggestions of a injection i can buy locally.


Hello Antilope.

If you set your MES to 250 degrees it will take approximately 30 minutes per pounds to cook your bird. So a 12 pound bird will take around 6 hours.  If you crank up your unit to 275 degrees it should take about 20 minutes per pound. Either way, starting at 5 am should have the bird ready at noon. Please make sure you cook your bird to 165 internal temp at the breast. 

You can pack the bird in a cooler for transportation with no problem. 

Cabelas sell an injection called Creole Butter.  You may also find it at the grocery store next to the marrinade.  Its pretty good and comes with an injection needle. 

Good luck. Enjoy the holiday. 

B


----------



## hoops10 (Nov 15, 2016)

Great post!  I had a question about the Packers Bird Booster.  Have you tried a different type of injection other than the Packers Bird Booster?  Just curious as I am looking for something sold locally that is close to Packers Bird Booster or that could be used as a substitute without sacrificing quality.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2016)

hoops10 said:


> Great post!  I had a question about the Packers Bird Booster.  Have you tried a different type of injection other than the Packers Bird Booster?  Just curious as I am looking for something sold locally that is close to Packers Bird Booster or that could be used as a substitute without sacrificing quality.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


Look for Creole Butter.  You may find it at the grocery store next to the marrinade.  Its pretty good and comes with an injection needle. b


----------



## specialblend07 (Nov 16, 2016)

This will be my first time smoking a whole bird, did chicken breasts the other day and they were terribly dry... I'll be following this recipe to a T! I plan on using my MES though as our Yoder is at the cabin. Hopefully it turns out just as good as yours looks!! If I don't have an amazn tube or wedge, how often do you think I should be adding chips? Once every few hours??

Thanks! Look forward to doing this!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2016)

Specialblend07 said:


> This will be my first time smoking a whole bird, did chicken breasts the other day and they were terribly dry... I'll be following this recipe to a T! I plan on using my MES though as our Yoder is at the cabin. Hopefully it turns out just as good as yours looks!! If I don't have an amazn tube or wedge, how often do you think I should be adding chips? Once every few hours??
> 
> Thanks! Look forward to doing this!


Howdy SB,

How much smoke is subjective to your own taste. Or more importantly on the holiday, your friends and family's taste! After all it really all about them right?

I would highly recommend that you make the small investment on the Amaze N Smoker tube or tray. However, you probably don't have time to do that for this smoke.

According to my tastes, Birds take on smoke rather easily. So I use just a little smoke.  When I cook a brisket I smoke for the entire cook.  Turkey needs less smoke. 

I'd tell you no more than 3 full hoppers of wood chips over the first 3 or 4 hours of cook time of will be more than enough smoke for your bird. Again, thats my family taste for smoke turkey.  Yours may differ. 

One more thing. This meal will be a big event. And you're going to do great! Folks will talk about it for a week! ...and we don't want your bird to turn out like those "terribly dry" chicken breasts.  

*Watch that IT of the breast like a hawk. When it **hits 165 degrees pull out out of the smoker. *  If you don't have a good meat thermometer then invest in one. My cooking improved ten fold when I started paying better attention to internal temps. 

Good luck.  Be sure to let us know how it turned out!

Brian


----------



## hoops10 (Nov 16, 2016)

I got ahold of some Cajon Injector Creole Garlic, couldn't find the Creole Butter. Two questions: Do you think that because it says Cajun it will be spicy? And the full container is 16 fl. oz. (which is 2 cups), should use the entire jar? Thanks.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2016)

hoops10 said:


> I got ahold of some Cajon Injector Creole Garlic, couldn't find the Creole Butter. Two questions: Do you think that because it says Cajun it will be spicy? And the full container is 16 fl. oz. (which is 2 cups), should use the entire jar? Thanks.


Awesome!  The garlic is one of my favorites. You'll probably use most of the jar... Think of a checker board laid on top of your bird. Make small injection at each corner of the squares. Don't forget the drumsticks and thighs. Those are the best parts.  

I believe most folks would not find the Creole Injection too spicy. b


----------



## hoops10 (Nov 16, 2016)

Awesome thanks for the reply. I plan on using applewood pellets in the AMNPS also.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2016)

hoops10 said:


> Awesome thanks for the reply. I plan on using applewood pellets in the AMNPS also.


Good luck.  Let all of us know how it turned out! B


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey Brian.  Sure glad you bumped this post--I missed it first time around.  I've eaten turkey stuffed with fruit and I gotta say I love it.

Great post and really great smoke!!

Maybe a tad late, but.......*POINTS!!!!!!!!!*

*Gary*


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 18, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Brian.  Sure glad you bumped this post--I missed it first time around.  I've eaten turkey stuffed with fruit and I gotta say I love it.
> 
> Great post and really great smoke!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point Gary.  I hope the post is helpful given the upcoming holiday! b


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Brian, I'll be smoking my turkey tomorrow and I'm very excited.  I'll be seasoning and stuffing it tonight for it's overnight sit in the fridge.  And once that IT hits 165 it's coming off to be tented with foil while we prepare the rest of the meal.  I can almost taste it now but I have a feeling that I've never tasted anything like this.

I use an offset stick burner so my temps will be around 300, give or take, for a 12lb bird.  I'll be following your instructions to the letter.

I'll post up some Qview in another thread tomorrow.  Thanks again for all of the advice.

Chad


----------



## hoops10 (Nov 18, 2016)

BD, quick question about preparation of the turkeybyhe night before. When you say 'wrap it in plastic wrap' do you mean Seran Wrap? If so would you lose some of your rub due to the turkey being wrapped up? Thanks.

Edit: Also is it possible to prep the turkey and put it in the fridge too early on the night before?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 18, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Brian, I'll be smoking my turkey tomorrow and I'm very excited.  I'll be seasoning and stuffing it tonight for it's overnight sit in the fridge.  And once that IT hits 165 it's coming off to be tented with foil while we prepare the rest of the meal.  I can almost taste it now but I have a feeling that I've never tasted anything like this.
> 
> I use an offset stick burner so my temps will be around 300, give or take, for a 12lb bird.  I'll be following your instructions to the letter.
> 
> ...


Keeping my fingers crossed for ya brother.  Bet it turns out great! b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 18, 2016)

hoops10 said:


> BD, quick question about preparation of the turkeybyhe night before. When you say 'wrap it in plastic wrap' do you mean Seran Wrap? If so would you lose some of your rub due to the turkey being wrapped up? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Also is it possible to prep the turkey and put it in the fridge too early on the night before?


Howdy Hoops.

Yup  By saying plastic I meant Saran wrap. And Yeah you might lose a bit of your rub. Don't let it brother you brother.   Lay the Saran Wrap over the bird loosely to minimize loss. If you get a  bare spot just give it another light dust on the spot in the morning before you toss that bird in the smoker. No harm no *"fowl"*....  *Get it?* I substituted the word _*"fowl"*_ for the word _*"foul"*_ because were are talking about.... ....Oh never mind.  

Any who... How early do you plan on preping that bird? Say 5 or 6 pm the night before? No worries. Just put him back in the reffer when you're done working your magic. It will be fine next morning.  

Good luck Hoops! 

b


----------



## hoops10 (Nov 19, 2016)

IMG_20161119_162122.jpg



__ hoops10
__ Nov 19, 2016






Turkey is done after resting for about 2 hours. One question, the popper in the turkey never popped out but I pulled it out of the smoker when it hit an IT of 165. Do you think the popper not popping could be a problem?

Also total cook time was 5 hours. For a 13.5 lb turkey, the wife is saying if she cooks it it the oven at 350*, it would take at least 6 hours. I have tried it and it looks and tastes juicy, possible it is not done. Skin came out pretty leathery though, not sure what went wrong there.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 19, 2016)

hoops10 said:


> IMG_20161119_162122.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always taken those poppers and tossed em. If you've got a good meat thermometer and it said 165... Then believe it. Your smoker may be running hotter than the thermometer says.  Thats pretty common.  

For a test you can make a cut where the thigh joint attached to the body.  The juice you see should be clear and not red.  I demonstrate that at the beginning of the post.

Great looking bird! b


----------



## hoops10 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, I even boil tested both Maverick probes before I did this smoke. Both read 212* so I know they are working. I had the probe measuring smoker temp right above the AMNPS so I'm not sure if it was affected by it, any thoughts? Also, any idea why the skin may have turned out leathery? Thanks again for all the help and good info.


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you BD and everyone else for asking questions which resulted in my success. Dinner was amazing. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254417/first-smoked-turkey

Chad


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 19, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Thank you BD and everyone else for asking questions which resulted in my success. Dinner was amazing.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254417/first-smoked-turkey
> 
> Chad


Great smoke buddy   b


----------



## antelope1027 (Nov 20, 2016)

Followed your advice got a 12.8 pound turkey and going to fill cavity with oranges,lemons,limes and was wondering about time. I have a mes 30 and was going to put turkey on at 5am for noon finish time, did I give myself enough time? I do have a temp gauge and will go till 165 in breast. What temp to run at in Ohio it just got cold and was concerned that the mes cant keep enough heat in front of garage? Also can I inject the turkey in evening since im getting up at 5 to smoke the bird? One more question what it the best rub for this bird? Thank so much for the help


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2016)

antelope1027 said:


> Followed your advice got a 12.8 pound turkey and going to fill cavity with oranges,lemons,limes and was wondering about time. I have a mes 30 and was going to put turkey on at 5am for noon finish time, did I give myself enough time? I do have a temp gauge and will go till 165 in breast. What temp to run at in Ohio it just got cold and was concerned that the mes cant keep enough heat in front of garage? Also can I inject the turkey in evening since im getting up at 5 to smoke the bird? One more question what it the best rub for this bird? Thank so much for the help


At 225 smoker temp it will take you about 30 minutes per pound. So if you get it on at 5am you should be just about right for a noon  finish time.  I go simple on my turkey rub.  I use rotisserie chicken spice right off the grocery store shelf.


----------



## jrdavila09 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey BDSKELLY!

I'm new to the forum. Just posted in the roll call.I was wanting to use your recipe but had one question, do you put butter under the skin of the turkey legs as well?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 22, 2016)

jrdavila09 said:


> Hey BDSKELLY!
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Just posted in the roll call.I was wanting to use your recipe but had one question, do you put butter under the skin of the turkey legs as well?


Good morning Jr.

WELCOME to the forum.  We are happy you are here!.

I put the butter only under the breast skin.  The dark meat areas will stay moist without it.  I do inject the entire bird including white and dark meat areas.

Remember to take the IT at the breast to 165. Then pull the bird and let it rest a bit before you carve.  Good luck! b


----------



## jrdavila09 (Nov 24, 2016)

IMG_3136.JPG



__ jrdavila09
__ Nov 24, 2016






This is my end result. Not quite as golden brown as yours but the juices were pouring out when I pulled the probe out. Hopefully it tastes amazing when it's time to feast.


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 24, 2016)

jrdavila09 said:


> IMG_3136.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My turkey also turned out more brown than golden, but just like you said, it still turned out amazing. 

We'll done, points.

Chad


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 24, 2016)

jrdavila09 said:


> IMG_3136.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bird!  nice job  point! b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 24, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> My turkey also turned out more brown than golden, but just like you said, it still turned out amazing.
> 
> We'll done, points.
> 
> Chad


You'll get the color.  It just takes practice. AND when you practice  you'll get to eat more turkey!  Win Win! b


----------



## jrdavila09 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the points guys. Everybody was saying how moist and flavorful the bird was. Thanks again for the recipe. Will definitely make this my go to from here on out.


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 4, 2016)

20161124_174257.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 4, 2016


















20161123_141156.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 4, 2016





Thanks b! I did your recipe this year and everyone loved it!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> 20161124_174257.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bird Jay!  point! b


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 4, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice bird Jay!  point! b


Thanks for sharing the recipe b! It will be a go to for thanksgiving! Don't know how the points work,but thanks!


----------



## zacw (Dec 22, 2016)

Best I've seen yet. I plan on smoking a 13 pound bird tomorrow, with a twist . I going to place a fat ham over the bird to drip as I smoke. Wish me luck


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 22, 2016)

ZACW said:


> Best I've seen yet. I plan on smoking a 13 pound bird tomorrow, with a twist . I going to place a fat ham over the bird to drip as I smoke. Wish me luck


Best of luck to you Zac!


----------



## Ike70 (Nov 15, 2017)

First bump of 2017.... inused my MES 40 to smoke 2-14lb Turkeys. Barely fit side by side on one rack, but it did it. I started at 250 hit the 140 mark in about 2.5 hrs. Lowered to 230 after 4.5hrs and finished right at the 6 hr mark with an IT of 165 in the breast. I used the MES temp probe in one and an external in the other... both hit 165 in the breasts at the same time, which makes me feel comfortable using the MES temp probe... 

First time using citrus and apples in the cavity... look at these pretty birds!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2017)

Beautiful birds my friend.  Thanks for the bump. There will be lots of turkey question posted over the next few week! B


----------



## vxooxv (Nov 15, 2017)

jetsknicks1 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honey garlic... ???  do tell...


----------



## verdade (Nov 16, 2017)

bdskelly said:


> There will be lots of turkey question posted over the next few week! B



Hey bdskelly, thanks for the recipe idea. I'm going to try my first whole bird for the family this year and plan on using it with my MES.  I even ordered the BBQ bird booster.  Hopefully it all works out - fingers crossed!

After doing some reading here I'm a bit concerned about the turkey I bought though. I didn't know I needed to get one that wasn't enhanced. (Not sure they even had any). It's a Butterball "fresh" with up to 4% solution .  Should I modify your method at all with this turkey?

I'll cook around 230-235, I figure about 30-ish minutes per lb? (13lb turkey) So with that in mind do I apply smoke for about 3-4 hours?

I'm still using wood chips with my MES and have several choices available, what kind would you recommend?

I've also heard that if I leave the turkey in the refrigerator uncovered I will get better skin - any thoughts?

Thanks in advance, sorry for all of the questions. I'm having a great time smoking and I'm  constantly learning.

-


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 17, 2017)

After doing some reading here I'm a bit concerned about the turkey I bought though. I didn't know I needed to get one that wasn't enhanced. (Not sure they even had any). It's a Butterball "fresh" with up to 4% solution .  Should I modify your method at all with this turkey?

I'll cook around 230-235, I figure about 30-ish minutes per lb? (13lb turkey) So with that in mind do I apply smoke for about 3-4 hours?

I'm still using wood chips with my MES and have several choices available, what kind would you recommend?

I've also heard that if I leave the turkey in the refrigerator uncovered I will get better skin - any thoughts?

Thanks in advance, sorry for all of the questions. I'm having a great time smoking and I'm  constantly learning.

-[/QUOTE]
That butterball will work just fine for this method.
3 hours in smoke will be about right. If you can get apple chip give those a try.
Some do allow the turkey to dry out a bit in the refrigerator to get the skin tacky. The thought here is that the smoke adheres better.  I do this for Brisket but not turkey.
Enjoy the smoke. Post your photos please. Brian


----------



## mikenilson (Nov 20, 2017)

I will be smoking a 22 lb. Butterball Fresh Turkey for Thanksgiving in my MES 30. Your instructions have been very informative to me and I thank you for doing them. I will be brining for 24 hours and air drying for 24 hours before the smoke. I am using Fire & Flavor Apple Sage Turkey Brine Kit. I will be stuffing with the fruit you recommended and seasoning with poultry seasoning and pepper. I've decided to smoke at 235 and use apple & cherry wood chips. (I've heard Hickory is a little to much for turkey). I plan on the smoke to last 10 hours so I will start very early. I will post pictures and comments when it is all said and done. Again I thank you for taking the time to post this! Wish me luck!


----------



## mikenilson (Nov 21, 2017)

Also I did have a question... Because I will be brining, the 22 lb. turkey will gain up to 20% weight, do I figure that in for cooking time?


----------



## PurpleSunday (Nov 26, 2017)

I had to create an account to say thank you.  I was intimidated smoking my first bird, but I stumbled across this post and right away felt more confident since this thread keeps getting bumped each year.  I gambled and went "all in" without a practice run, but it all worked out and turned out delicious.  Everybody was surprised when I told them I put fruit in the cavity.  I really like your tip on how to slice it.  I wasn't wild about the idea of creole flavors, so I found a small business that makes their own Italian Herb Olive Oil and injected that instead.  I used their dry herbs & spices (that are infused in the olive oil) in the cavity and outside.  Like a lot of the other posts here, mine came out a little dark.  Maybe it's because I used cherry wood?  You said color will get better with practice, but what do we need to do to fix that?  I also struggled with where to insert the thermometer, and unfortunately lost some of the juices by moving it around trying to find the right spot.  (But I at least caught all the fat & juices in a drip pan and used it to make a superb gravy.)  My first few tries were showing at or near 165 degrees in the breast just a few hours after starting my 20# bird.  Any tips on what I was doing wrong?  I later found some videos online that showed to insert it in the thigh muscle and cook it to 180 degrees.  That reading looked a little more accurate.  I might've cooked it just a little longer than necessary, but still not too shabby for my first try.


----------



## mikenilson (Nov 26, 2017)

Here are my results! It took 10 hours to reach 165. I did have to play around with the location of the temperature probe. I also used a pop up inserted in the breast just for good measure. It was voted "Best Turkey Ever" by my 18 family members.
Before:





After:


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2017)

PurpleSunday said:


> I had to create an account to say thank you.  I was intimidated smoking my first bird, but I stumbled across this post and right away felt more confident since this thread keeps getting bumped each year.  I gambled and went "all in" without a practice run, but it all worked out and turned out delicious.  Everybody was surprised when I told them I put fruit in the cavity.  I really like your tip on how to slice it.  I wasn't wild about the idea of creole flavors, so I found a small business that makes their own Italian Herb Olive Oil and injected that instead.  I used their dry herbs & spices (that are infused in the olive oil) in the cavity and outside.  Like a lot of the other posts here, mine came out a little dark.  Maybe it's because I used cherry wood?  You said color will get better with practice, but what do we need to do to fix that?  I also struggled with where to insert the thermometer, and unfortunately lost some of the juices by moving it around trying to find the right spot.  (But I at least caught all the fat & juices in a drip pan and used it to make a superb gravy.)  My first few tries were showing at or near 165 degrees in the breast just a few hours after starting my 20# bird.  Any tips on what I was doing wrong?  I later found some videos online that showed to insert it in the thigh muscle and cook it to 180 degrees.  That reading looked a little more accurate.  I might've cooked it just a little longer than necessary, but still not too shabby for my first try.



So sorry for the late reply.  Cherry wood will indeed make a darker color on your bird.  Many like the mahogany color. 
If the breast temp was showing 165 after a few hours I’d guess you had the prob in a bit too deep and it was registering the temp of the cavity which will be higher. Congratulations on a great smoke! Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2017)

mikenilson said:


> Here are my results! It took 10 hours to reach 165. I did have to play around with the location of the temperature probe. I also used a pop up inserted in the breast just for good measure. It was voted "Best Turkey Ever" by my 18 family members.
> Before:
> View attachment 345582
> 
> ...


Awesome bird a Mike.  I’d do another for Christmas!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2017)

jrdavila09 said:


> IMG_3136.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d like a slice. Well do my friend


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2017)

thebig1 said:


> My turkey also turned out more brown than golden, but just like you said, it still turned out amazing.
> 
> We'll done, points.
> 
> Chad


Nice bird Chad.


----------



## Hennessy (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice thread! Curious...what kind of smoker did you use? Sorry if you mentioned it but I don’t recall seeing it listed. Thanks.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 13, 2018)

Hennessy said:


> Very nice thread! Curious...what kind of smoker did you use? Sorry if you mentioned it but I don’t recall seeing it listed. Thanks.


Thank you sir. I used my Masterbuilt electric for this smoke.
Thanks for the kind words
B


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2018)

By request... A holiday bump for this one. Enjoy! B


----------



## daveomak (Nov 9, 2018)

WHOA !!!  Late to the party AGAIN !!!   One more thread to prove you aren't just one more pretty face my friend...  
That is good...
Nice doooo on the yard bird...  Did you clean the walkway yet ????   
Me thinks I will try your recipe....   Thanks for the thread.....


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2018)

daveomak said:


> WHOA !!!  Late to the party AGAIN !!!   One more thread to prove you aren't just one more pretty face my friend...
> That is good...
> Nice doooo on the yard bird...  Did you clean the walkway yet ????
> Me thinks I will try your recipe....   Thanks for the thread.....


It’s an old post brother Dave. But so many turkey questions this time of year A bump was requested.  Hope your doing great! B


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, kee rap...  just goes to show how _SLOOOOW_  I am and how much senility is setting in...  Well, It a beaut anywho...


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Well, kee rap...  just goes to show how _SLOOOOW_  I am and how much senility is setting in...  Well, It a beaut anywho...


I feel your pain brother.  Getting old is not for wussy’s B


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 13, 2018)

Just now seeing this thread on the bump. Well done sir, awesome yard bird. And kudos for the superb instructional thread-looks as though it has helped a lot of people. Good read through, I liked it.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2018)

I usually plan on pulling when the breast is around 160 letting it come up the last 5 while it rests. Bad plan?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> I usually plan on pulling when the breast is around 160 letting it come up the last 5 while it rests. Bad plan?


I pull mine at 165. That is the safe temp. And my birds are never dry. B


----------



## captainbuttfloss (Nov 17, 2018)

So glad I stumbled upon this post.  Publix young turkey's were $0.49/lb this week and I couldn't resist buying a 12.5 lb one for $6.50 with the full intention of smoking a turkey for the 1st time as a trial run.  Of course I came here for guidance and decided to follow this post.  Getting ready to carve it after sitting under foil for an hour, but dang it smells delicious!  Here's some pictures from the beginning, middle, and end:


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 17, 2018)

captainbuttfloss said:


> So glad I stumbled upon this post.  Publix young turkey's were $0.49/lb this week and I couldn't resist buying a 12.5 lb one for $6.50 with the full intention of smoking a turkey for the 1st time as a trial run.  Of course I came here for guidance and decided to follow this post.  Getting ready to carve it after sitting under foil for an hour, but dang it smells delicious!  Here's some pictures from the beginning, middle, and end:


Awesome bird Captain.  It looks delicious. Like! Brian


----------



## captainbuttfloss (Nov 17, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Awesome bird Captain. It looks delicious. Like! Brian



Thank you, and thank you for the original post.  After eating a plate tonight I love it!  Never had a smoked turkey before this so of course I loved that factor, and the slight hint of citrus mixed in with it was the cherry on top.  Wife loved it as well so thank you again!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 17, 2018)

captainbuttfloss said:


> Thank you, and thank you for the original post.  After eating a plate tonight I love it!  Never had a smoked turkey before this so of course I loved that factor, and the slight hint of citrus mixed in with it was the cherry on top.  Wife loved it as well so thank you again!


Happy to help my friend.  Do it again! B


----------



## jakester (Nov 17, 2018)

captainbuttfloss said:


> So glad I stumbled upon this post.  Publix young turkey's were $0.49/lb this week and I couldn't resist buying a 12.5 lb one for $6.50 with the full intention of smoking a turkey for the 1st time as a trial run.  Of course I came here for guidance and decided to follow this post.  Getting ready to carve it after sitting under foil for an hour, but dang it smells delicious!  Here's some pictures from the beginning, middle, and end:



How long did you have it in the smoker? What temp did you smoke it at?


----------



## captainbuttfloss (Nov 18, 2018)

jakester said:


> How long did you have it in the smoker? What temp did you smoke it at?



Nearly 6 hours.  Did 250 for the first hour and then dropped it to 235 for the rest of the time


----------



## Khaymanbb (Nov 21, 2019)

Just wanted to say thank you for this write-up, and thanks to everyone for replying their experiences.  Since we're so close to Thanksgiving, I figured I'll smoke my first turkey this year, and bump this amazing thread into 2019!  Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2019)

Khaymanbb said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for this write-up, and thanks to everyone for replying their experiences.  Since we're so close to Thanksgiving, I figured I'll smoke my first turkey this year, and bump this amazing thread into 2019!  Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


Very kind of you.  And thanks for the bump.  I know lots of fine folks here ask about turkey this time of year.  This is one of my older post and I still use it today.  In fact I smoked one a few weeks ago.  Thanks again for the kind words Khaymanbb!  Happy holidays BD


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 12, 2022)

A pre holiday bump. I wish you all a happy and safe holiday
B


----------



## seenred (Nov 12, 2022)

bdskelly said:


> A pre holiday bump. I wish you all a happy and safe holiday
> B



Howdy B!  Long time, my friend…good to see you’re still kickin’!  

An old thread, but a good one!  I can personally attest to this tried and true method.  Last few years, I’ve begun smoking a large bone-in breast instead of a whole bird…all my bunch prefers white meat, so waste is reduced. But back when I was doing the whole bird, I used this method, with a few of my own twists.

I’ll bet our old buddy Kevin is sippin’ and grinnin’ up there somewhere…

Red


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 12, 2022)

seenred said:


> Howdy B!  Long time, my friend…good to see you’re still kickin’!
> 
> An old thread, but a good one!  I can personally attest to this tried and true method.  Last few years, I’ve begun smoking a large bone-in breast instead of a whole bird…all my bunch prefers white meat, so waste is reduced. But back when I was doing the whole bird, I used this method, with a few of my own twists.
> 
> ...


I hope he is Red. I truly do.  And I hope you and your family are doing awesome!


----------

